# Kingfisherfleshy's 20g L Build Thread



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys - since I had a bunch of threads all over the place, I figured I would condense into this one where I talk about everything, show everything, and ask all my pertaining question in one place. 

This viv is still in progress, but here are the specs so far:

Tank: 20g L
Lighting: 2x24w T5's (May double this if it doesnt proove to be enough)
Heating: None planned so far, but the tank will be completely sealed - and if thats not enough with the lights I will add a heat mat with a rheostat.
Viv "Style": Great Stuff Background...lots of grapewood, manzanita, cork bark, seiryu stone, lace rock...and more...pretty detailed. 
Stocking: Was going to be a Dendrobates tinctorius trio...but now it seems that a pair might be better. Would like to raise them from small frogs (3-4 months). Any suggested morphs would be great, I want bright colors and I want to get as much of the blues and yellows as possible. 

I plan on doing two plant orders over the next couple months...the two vendors that dealt with me the best, and were the most helpful to me personally are going to recieve my business. 

Here are some of the plants I would like to include in my viv - please feel free to comment. 

I already have a small vanilla coming.

Pteris cretica 'Albo-lineata' - Plants By Type - Products
Bulbophyllum biflorum - Plants By Type - Products
Bulbophyllum laxiflorum - Plants By Type - Products
Encyclia polybulbon - Plants By Type - Products
Syngonium rayii

I really like the spanish moss, and "lonatha fuego" New England Herpetoculture LLC - Tillandsias

I like the "ET" fern New England Herpetoculture LLC - Ferns

I also have an assortment of other common viv cuttings coming in the mail next week. Yes, I realize that I am probably going to run out of space, but I am going for a very densely planted viv, and I am going to have a ton of wood to mount plants on, and a ton of planter cups in the greatstuff to plant in, so hopefully it works out. 

I would also like a couple broms, and assortment of mosses. 

I have a fogger - and I also have a 2.5gph pump that can be run dry to make a small water feature puddle inot a "tricklefall". 

I have small puddle area cut out of my false bottom that will be graded on the sides and bottom with aquarium gravel. Seiryu stone and lace rock put together and into the background with great stuff foam comprises the "tricklefall". The lace rock should have lots of good places for the h2o to pool up in. 

I plan on plantng various anubias plants on and around the water feature, mainly anubias petite on the "tricklefall" and one anubias gigantea in the puddle area at the bottom. 

I have a small, plastic, human skull that will be positioned near the puddle, that the fogger will go into the skull and empty into the puddle. 

Im thinking right now that I want to cover all three "non viewing" walls of the viv with greatstuff - any comments on that? Reasons I shouldnt do it?

Thanks for any ideas/input you can provide on this build as I finally get started on it months after "starting" this project. Planning on having frogs around christmas time.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

The only reason not to cover all 3 sides is if you want to be able to view it from one of the sides. For example, if the viv is in a corner, you might want to leave the front and the side away from the wall open so that you have a better view inside. 

Hope it turns out great,

-Jeremy

Oh and what do you mean by small vanilla? A vanilla plant that is actually small enough to survive in a viv? I really wanted a vanilla plant for my madagascar biotope viv and was hoping you would have a link or contact info to where you got your plant. Thanks.


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I almost got the ET fern but I settled on the heart shaped one, I'll have to check back and see how you like it.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

First - responses to the posts of others. 



jermajestyg said:


> The only reason not to cover all 3 sides is if you want to be able to view it from one of the sides. For example, if the viv is in a corner, you might want to leave the front and the side away from the wall open so that you have a better view inside.
> 
> Hope it turns out great,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response on the side thing. I think that I will cover all three sides. Its just going to be on a shelf in my room...viewing from the side wont really be a priority especially with how many plants I want to tuck in here. 

Its a vanilla that is currently a very small cutting. Eventually it will grow, I am fully aware of the adult size of the vanilla bean. The small plant is from Hydrophyte - here is the link to the thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/85277-various-extra-plants.html

I have seen lots of people selling the same plant online from ebay etc. Ill keep you posted, as its going to be months most likely till this viv is planted, so until then Ill be keeping this one as a house plant. 



tucker0065 said:


> I almost got the ET fern but I settled on the heart shaped one, I'll have to check back and see how you like it.


I like the ET because it is similar to a fern we have here in WI that I have always liked and wanted to grow. Those will be my two ferns, as I think I am already pressed for space in this viv and want to add a few broms! 

Are you referring to Alocasia Polly when you talk about the heart shaped one? I think thats magnificent, but again the space issue - and that plant grows to be 18" tall, and seems like the leaves will get so large that it wont be easy to trim to size to keep in a 20g.

I actually like a lot of things from that page - Zamioculcas zamiifolia is a gorgeous plant - but same problem as above along with the Maranta leuconeura. Too bad. My first viv and Im already planning others to hold larger plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Forrest your box is on the way. You should see it there Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

The heart shaped fern I have should only be 6-8" tall it's Hemonitis arifolia. I have mine in a 20G so I hope it doesn't get to big.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey Forrest your box is on the way. You should see it there Monday or Tuesday.


Thanks so much! At the very least someone will be here to take it out of the heat asap. I hopefully will be here to get all plants settled into temporary holding until the viv is ready for them! 



tucker0065 said:


> The heart shaped fern I have should only be 6-8" tall it's Hemonitis arifolia. I have mine in a 20G so I hope it doesn't get to big.


Ahh, neat little plant. Okay. Ill keep you posted! Thanks for viewing my thread in its infancy!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

My first viv I built I covered all sides but the viewing side it was a larger viv but I really like it cause it allows for more planting space and you can do differant things then only having the back done....Keep us updated and show some pictures of the progress.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

So today's update:

A picture of the false bottom - Ill do some more work tonight and show off some of my other goodies that I have stockpiled soon! 

Was supposed to get a small shipment of supplies from Josh's Frogs today...Fedex claimed that it left their nearest facilty at 6AM.

That being said it was not on my doorstep when I got home, there was no failure to deliver notice, and now the tracking info says it wont be here till the 7th!

That is disheartening, but whatever, Im a long ways off from putting together all the pieces, still just researching and finding out the best way to build this viv. In the words of John Hammond: "We spared no expense"

What is coming in the mail now is:

ABG mix, Sphagnum moss, 10x planters for the greatstuff background, and substrate barrier - Josh's Frogs

Vanilla vine, small manzinita pieces, and some various basic viv plant cuttings - Riparium Supply

Seiryu Stone - A seller on the planted tank forum

The second photo that you see is all of the stuff I currently have laid out:

*Dry Goods*

ExoTerra Mini Mister - For, well, misting. 

Josh's Frogs Substrate barrier. - Will be zip tied to the false bottom. Not certain of a better way to do this - if there is let me know.

DAP 100% Silicone - Bronze colored...I only have one 300mL tube, so I might have to get more. Also not certain if this color will be the best - but according to the cap which is what the color is supposed to be it was the most natural/brown thing I could find. 

2x 340g GreatStuff Pond/Stone (not pictured) - I decided to splurge for this stuff. Not only was it labeled "fish safe" but it also can hold up to water for long periods of time and is a nice black color. This way if the back of my viv is ever damaged it wont look as unatural as yellow foam. 

10ft of rope - this will be broken down, and stuck into the GS background as I apply the GS, or attached afterwards with superglue. Not entirely sure. The idea is to use it to create what appears to be roots/vines growing in the background. 

Small diameter and length of PVC piping - This is intended to house the aquarium airlines that will go to the bottom of my puddle water feature, and to the top of the viv from a bulkhead hole located somewhere around the middle of the tank, both vertically and horizontally. This will allow for my "tricklefall".

AquaLifter Pump = this is what powers the "tricklefall". Not only does its flow rate work well for a small tank/darts (2.5 gph) but its ability to run dry indefinitely is also good when working with this small of a volume of water. 

Odyssea 2x 24w T5 Fixture - This is to light the aquarium. The bulbs are 6500k. I hope this is enough, but will add more if people think it necessary. 

ZooMed Repti-Fogger - this will be fed through the same bulkhead mentioned above. I have a small plastic skull that will be positioned in the GS background facing down towards the small puddle/tricklefall. The idea is that the fog will come out of the skull - Ive tested this idea and it works well. 

*Substrate Related*

ABG Mix - Basic substrate - may also be used in some of the planters in the GS background

400g of Sphagnum moss + 800 more on the way - used for planting/seeding plants, and for a layer of substrate above my ABG

Leaf litter - for above the sphagnum moss.

EcoEarth - for the GS background, might also be used in some of the cups in the GS background if it makes a better substrate for the plant in question than sphagnum moss or ABG mix.

*Decor*

Plastic skull - will be incorporated. Awesome. Especially when fog is coming from his eyes. I also have a deer ribcage I am sterilizing. Some vertebra and ribs are more than likely going to end up on the bottom of the viv and sticking out of the background. 

2x Cork Bark - The large piece I plan on leaving whole...it seems too cool not to. The small one might get broken up, both are too tall for the viv, so the tops will be cut off and the extra might be broken up and stuck into the GS background here and there to grow ephiphytes on. 

Coconut - got my own to make my own huts...will only have one hut in this tank however. Its all sanded just gotta find that dang hole drill now...

3x Grapewood - these will be cut to fit and sticking out of the background to look like roots. 

2x Other random pieces of wood...will be used in the tank whole as is. They were too nice looking to pass up. The tall one is too tall, so again, it will be "topped" and who knows whether or not the leftover part will be used. Im sure Ill think of something. 

Not pictured is my lace and seiryu rock which will be used to make the tricklefall. More on this later with detailed pictures of the rock to show why I made these choices! 

The next three pictures are a terrible attempt to get a basic layout - and an even worse attempt at showing it via phone camera. Oh well. 

Hopefully you get the idea. I know that it looks a little crammed now but things are going to be broken down, cut to size and placed into the foam for max efficiency. Lots of wasted space in there now if you cant already tell from the pictures. 

Where the skull is now is basically where the tricklefall and puddle will be. 

I also have been reading lots about rainmakers..and I have an idea. 

It will require a mistking or monsoon unit however, so its going to have to wait for awhile, but it will be very well planned out by the time the merchandise gets here. Anyone have a perferance one way or another on either of those units? Why?

Thanks for looking


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres the idea - its not entirely mine, but its a variation of a couple things I saw that I think I could include in this build. 

I plan on having a tightly fitting glass top to the tank. 

If I get a mister/rain making unit, I could position a couple (2-3) of the nozzles right at the top of the back wall. (Id leave some space for them, possibly even drill holes through the tank for them to be fitted through.)

Then I would angle them so that their top edge just barely touched the top of the aquarium lid, while their bottom (where the water comes into the nozzle) would not be touching. The nozzle would be at an angle like this / . 

Then when the mister went off, the water would slide out across the glass, and then drip down from there...causing random raindrop like precipitation. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Have decided to go with MistKing if I get a misting unit. 

Sent an email a little while ago to Marty and we will see how soon we get a response on my concept and the specs necessary to make it happen. 

He is on vacation according to the site, so Im not holding my breath.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks good so far. Mistking is definitely the way to go.

As for the wood... Just an FYI... grapewood rots pretty quickly. I would suggest swapping it out for some manzanita if you are planning on using it as a long term structure in the tank. Otherwise, with the right humidity, it could end up being springtail food in a year. I've had some pieces go REALLY quick.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. 

Seeing as how I have some manzi coming - I think that I have enough wood to pull those pieces from the display. 

I can cut of fthe ends and position the little stubs in the substrate to act as visual barriers as well I guess. 

Anyone else with comments? What do you think about my "rain" idea?

Suggestions on ways to get the 2x airlines into the tank for the "tricklefall"? One needs to go from the bottom of the puddle into what is basically a small airpump on the outside of the tank, and another needs to come from the airpump to an area near the top of the viv for the "tricklefall"

Suggestions on how to get my 1" OD hose from my external fog machine into the tank?

I plan on having a beveled, shatterproof glass top on this, probably with a bead of flattened silicone all around the top lip of the tank to form as tight a seal as possible. It will be one solid piece. 

Just something to keep in mind with my above questions. 

Thanks


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a comment cause I was reading back through the post and remembered a post by Ed.



kingfisherfleshy said:


> I also have an assortment of other common viv cuttings coming in the mail next week. Yes, I realize that I am probably going to run out of space, but I am going for a very densely planted viv, and I am going to have a ton of wood to mount plants on, and a ton of planter cups in the greatstuff to plant in, so hopefully it works out.





Ed said:


> There is a fine line to walk here..particularly when working with the more terrestrial species is that people often over-scape thier plants and other things resulting in too little space for the frogs to be able to freely move. People often look at those open spaces and think I can squeeze one more plant into that spot which can lead to removing the open areas for the frogs...
> 
> Ed


I would say that Tincs are absolutely a species that you could cramp too much... Especially in a 20L. Make sure you leave enough floor space. If you are only keeping a pair you don't need a ton of visual barriers at the expense of one floor space.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, right now the open area (including waterfeature and background stuff) is about the size of a 10g which breeders use. In addition, there will be more space since some of the grapewood will need to be taken out now. 

I think that most of my wood is grapewood - weird so many vendors would sell it if its not vivarium suitable. 

Ill either have to replace that, or have even more room in this tank.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

So now I am concerned that ALL of my wood is grapewood. 

I still have the two large cork bark pieces...not sure how Im going to fully utilize both but Ill figure it out. 

In the mean time I am scouring my house for old aquarium mopani wood - and I think that Ill go out and buy two or three more pieces sometime in the near future as well. 

There are two pieces of wood pictured here in close up...petsmart didnt label them more than "driftwood"

Wondering what people think...both are pretty sweet pieces if you ask me. Just wanting to make sure they are something that will last if built into a background.

Thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love grapewood. The microfauna goes nuts on it. I've got my tinc viv done up in grapewood, and, it's doing great over 2 years later.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

So what do you think?

Should I get a couple manzi pieces?

Do you think the wood pictured is grapewood?

It doesnt feel as dense as mopani


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

frogface said:


> I love grapewood. The microfauna goes nuts on it. I've got my tinc viv done up in grapewood, and, it's doing great over 2 years later.


I guess I've just had bad luck with it. I had some in a terrib viv and it broke down fairly quickly (~1 yr) and ended up breaking into two pieces and falling down. Maybe since terribs largely ignore small prey like springs and woodlice they were able to just go to town quicker than they would have in a viv with a predator.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Id rather be safe than sorry - any comments on what my wood might be?

If not Im going to assume grapewood. Really a shame, those two pieces were awesome. 

On another note - what does everyone think of ventilation in this tank?

Should I have it?

Found a very small pump I could hide I think at the bottom of the water feature...is it going to be easier to get the two airline's into the aquarium, or one electrical cord out?

Let me know what you think

Thanks


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

if the wood is heavy and feels dense for its size then it is probably going to be fine as long as it hasnt been treated with fungicides.

ventillation is always a plus, even if that means just opening up louvers for a while at night. stagnant air is bad for all. i have never tried the airline pump method so i cant comment on how effective it is. i would rather have the pump outside of the viv since it vibrates though.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

To comment on the lighting and or ventilation...

I have a 20gal Long with an 18" zoo med t8 bulb (I think its a 15 watt, not sure its says F15 T8 and 6500k)...

This sits on a silicone-edged and separated 2-piece glass top.

I have no ventilation, and the humidity stays really high (probably just a bit too much) and with this bulb I get mid to high 70's heat.

IMO 2- 24 watt bulbs may put off too much heat for a 20gal Long, and if I were to re-do my glass top, I would definitely make it a screen combo. I don't mess with fans but that'd probably work just as well if not better then the screen.

Tommy


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Id rather be safe than sorry - any comments on what my wood might be?
> 
> If not Im going to assume grapewood. Really a shame, those two pieces were awesome.


It looks like grapewood to me but I wouldnt totally write it off. Just dont set it up in a way that it could collapse on something.



kingfisherfleshy said:


> On another note - what does everyone think of ventilation in this tank?
> 
> Should I have it?


I've had luck keeping tincs in a completely sealed tank. Many people have. Would they benefit from some ventilation? possibly... but it is not a necessity. Do a search for some threads on some of the ventilation options you have, there's a lot of good ideas on the board.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Totenkampf said:


> if the wood is heavy and feels dense for its size then it is probably going to be fine as long as it hasnt been treated with fungicides.
> 
> ventillation is always a plus, even if that means just opening up louvers for a while at night. stagnant air is bad for all. i have never tried the airline pump method so i cant comment on how effective it is. i would rather have the pump outside of the viv since it vibrates though.


I havent quoted carola, or jdooley - but I have thanked them to show their contribution to the following post as their input is considered - which stems into the follow questions/considerations. 

Its hard to judge what feels dense...and it shouldnt be treated, its from petsmarts reptile section. 

The airpump isnt for circulation - its an aqualifter pump that has two hoses...one sucks water/air, and one pushes it out. I could use this for the waterfall, or I could put a very small 2x1" pump in the tank and have to figure out a way to get the electrical cord out without it showing. 

Trying to figure out which way would be easier. The larger pump does 150gph per hour, but it will be significantly less since it has to go up 1' for the waterfall. The smaller pump is rated to about 2.5gph, is external incase there are any issues, and can be run dry. 

This is really the hardest part for me to figure out - and I would love anyone's input on how to make either of those ideas work. 

If I need ventilation - Ill figure out a way. Its sounding like some ventilation might be good. My only issue with this is that my idea to create "rain" hinges on having the mistking nozzles pointed so that about 2/3's of the water squirts out onto the bottom of the glass lid...it will slide around until it accumulates enough to drop off in a random, raindrop like fashion.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Next is what came in the mail today, a package from Devin @ Riparium Supply! (Hydrophyte)

I got some really nice manzanita wood and quite a few random cuttings of stuff he had around! 

I have no idea what any of these things are - one top middle, and enlarged picture is my Vanilla planifolla - the enlarged picture shows the small offshoot which is what will actually grow from what I have been reading. I dont have RO water, but have been misting with well water. My house is pretty humid, room is about 60% right now. They are planted in sphagnum and miracle grow right now...if anyone thinks I can do something better till my viv gets done (months) please let me know. Thanks 

So I decided to post a picture of both pumps in action. The picture shows you how they would work...one is a traditional pump...and the other works externally via airline tubing. 

The second one has a huge advantage in that it can be run dry with no ill effect indefinitely. 

If the pump were ever to burn out, I would just disconect it from the airlines, and attach a new pump to them. 

Sorry for the size of the pumps image, I just really wanted everyone to see what I am working with as I feel that has been a spot of some confusion. 

Maybe now we can have some conversation about which pump will be best for this setup, and how exactly I should set it up. Not sure what would be easier - getting out one powercord hidden and keeping the tank as secure as possible. OR hiding two small airlines and keeping the tank as secure as possible. 

Im thinking Im going to have to drill the tank no matter what - as I also have to get an about 1" fog line into the tank...so take that into consideration as well if you can brainstorm up an idea...I have several, but none that Im particularly in love with. 

Thanks


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hopefully this will bump up this thread...

CoCo Hut Build! 

I got the idea here on dendroboard! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/20123-diy-coco-hut.html

The other thread recommends about a 1 or 1.25" hole drill...this seemed really small to me, and I only had a 2" or so one on hand. Not worth buying a new hole saw IMO - and I plan on having larger frogs anyways. 

Be careful...once the holesaw punched through, coconut water flew everywhere!

Oh well. 

Cut it in half with that hacksaw as I felt that if I used my circular saw I woulda gotten a coconut straight back into my face! Safety first.

Boiled for what seemed like a long time. On high. It seems in other people's descriptions that the coconut meat falls right out - well in my experience it most certainly does not. The first one came out in chunks...the second one I got out whole. 

You can see my technique, I got the spoon handle inbetween the meat and the...shell? Then I rotated the spoon in my hand as I slowly worked my way around the edge of the coconut. 

Once I had gottten all the way around (not easy, the meat was still fairly tightly packed in there) it fell right out in one whole piece. 

I also got a new plant cutting, and replanted some of the other stuff. The NOID pitcher was looking a little dry...Its now three different cuttings in baggies with moist peat. Im hoping that the higher humidity will help. I did the same with the vanilla vine, and the bromeliad.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Forrest for best results rooting those two _Peperomia_ I would suggest planting them in that same sphagnum moss that you have the other plants in. The _Vanilla_ and _Nepenthes_ will root best if you can get them into higher humidity.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey Forrest for best results rooting those two _Peperomia_ I would suggest planting them in that same sphagnum moss that you have the other plants in. The _Vanilla_ and _Nepenthes_ will root best if you can get them into higher humidity.


I did moist peat...and all the cuttings were made in room temp h2o. 

Now they are in moist peat in quart plastic baggies that are almost sealed. 

The brom and vanilla are in the same, but the bag is sealed around them as well as I can as obviosly they are too big to fit in a bag. Bags are humid, but not entirely sealed...will keep the sphagnum moist...

Think this is better?

I can post pictures. Thanks for the help.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds good Forrest. 

I'll be interested to hear if that _Nepenthes_ roots for you.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Immediately upon taking it out of the bag...I wanted to do what I did. 

However I wasnt certain. 

The next day upon research on a Nepethens related webpage, they suggested the method of making 2-3 node cuttings, and putting them in baggies with moist sphagnum. 

So that is what I ended up doing. Fingers crossed...I was excited to see it in there...base of the stem was pretty dry so I figured this might actually be the best bet to get some growth started again.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Bumping this thread up...

What does everyone think of ventilition, or circulation. 

And which one. 

Ventalation would be really easy, but going through a couple threads it looks as if its not really what you want. 

Found this (DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics) which would be harder but seems to be more "frog friendly" by keeping humidity more constant. 

I plan on having a fogger, and a mistking system going though in this setup...so if it would be easier to add ventilation and use those more frequently that would be ideal I suppose.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Some updates!

Got some super cool Seiryu stone...with how cool of stone I have...this tiny water feature ought to still be pretty awesome. 

Lots of different textures and looks I think Ill be able to acheive. 

Also got another box of wood in...I think I should be good now. 

I had to replace all the wood in my tank because it was mainly grapewood...

Got in a couple really nice small pieces of mopani - and a huge piece of malasian driftwood which I am going to split up I think. 

Maybe Ill have some pictures up later tonight or tomorrow of everything and some progress.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Bumping this thread up...
> 
> What does everyone think of ventilition, or circulation.
> 
> ...


I have a vent in all of my tanks. Like you said, it is an easy solution and there are lots of creative ways to make a vent. 

However, some frogs will benefit from the additional air movement of an internal fan. I only have it on my Pumilio tank at the moment. I built one very similar to the one on that website and it has been great so far. The plus is that it keeps the glass clean of condensation and that is a standard fish tank so there are no vents at the bottom of a door like exos/zoomeds. Since yours is a standard tank as well... this may be worthwhile for your viewing experience.



kingfisherfleshy said:


> Got in a couple really nice small pieces of mopani - and a huge piece of malasian driftwood which I am going to split up I think.


Just wanted to say make sure you be careful cutting that thing... the very dense wood can be very tricky. Make sure you have it secured well and take all the safety precautions you can.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea, I have cut mopani before for planted tanks...was hard to do even with a bandsaw!

Not cutting mopani this time...just the stump of Malaysian I got from NEHERP. 

Man, they say 10-14", but that thing is HUGE...its literally a stump. 

I split it with an ax into three natural lookinc pieces...the ax method worked well...very easy. Would suggest it as the wood still looks natural because it split down its own points of least resistance. Pics tomorrow as it is pretty dark in here right now and I only have that lousy camera phone. 

Do you think that with my mistking and fogger it will be okay for me to put a vent in the top of the tank?

I can just use the mister/fogger more often...my false bottom is going to have a drain, so if water levels get high it will just drain down to a certain point, probably around 1". 

Let me know what you think of that. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys - not really getting feedback on any of my questions, so Im going to make individual threads for all of them. 

Should have done this a long time ago, before I cluttered this thread, but oh well. 

Ill be posting stuff like this from now on, and then reporting back here only with updates and answers to my questions. 

So heres the discussion on ventalation vs circulation for me: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/86210-vent-circulate.html

Thanks!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks to Tom for his thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79906-tetrafauna-deluxe-custom-top.html

I plan on using this for ventilation in my viv. If humidity or temps go down too far I will glue in small pieces of acrylic or glass to cover up some of the vent. 

Getting close! Just need to figure out how to get my fog, and water feature pump/powerlines into the tank and get the tank drilled and we are ready to start construction!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive been busy in my absence. 

Most recent update - false bottom is in with a layer of screening over the top of it. 

Greatstuff pond background is in...just need to carve, cover with silicone, coat with eco earth, add sticks/stones, soil and plants and I should be good to go.

I also recently got a fruit fly colony kit, isopod colony kit, and a little tub of spring taills. (Im going to go buy some organic charcoal and a sterilite shoe box so I can split it between my viv and start a colony at the same time)

Couple questions - how soon should I spit my FF colonies? I have two and they were started on 10/1.

How soon after setting this all up can I add darts? 

I was hoping to pick up a pair at tinley park on the 13th as I really dont have anyone in the area breeding. 

Any suggestions on who to buy frogs from at Tinley? I want some D. tincs - a morph with good blue, yellow, and black on it. 

Thanks! Cant wait to show you guys some frogs!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I didnt get the cobalts I wanted - but I did get a group of 5 azureus. 

They are just froglets and Im raising them out together. All look to be in good condition...eating as well. 

Now I just need to wait till the vinegar smell is out of this viv! Its been weeks...then Ill add all my substrates, plants, and bugs. 

Thanks everyone


----------

